
U.S. Senators Demand the Ban on Huawei Goes Beyond 5G to Include IoT - jakejarvis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/02/25/u-s-senators-demand-the-ban-on-huawei-goes-beyond-5g-to-include-iot/
======
mj_olnir
Loads of respect for those supporting this initiative. It increasingly seems
like American congressmen and women are prone to diverge from American
interests to serve those of corporations and party leaders.

~~~
krageon
Qualcomm as a whole literally loads the spyware onto their processors. Banning
all Huawei is kind of like mopping up the water in your kitchen while the tap
is on full blast and the drain is clogged. Sure, it feels like you're doing
something but what you're actually doing is performing a big puppet show (I'm
guessing to make people feel good, this is politics after all).

~~~
wpdev_63
Do you have source? I don't doubt you but it's way too easy to simply throw
out accusations when it's _blatantly_ known that chinese tech is used to
infiltrate other country's communication[0]. It's not an apples to apples
comparison.

[0]:[https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/30/africa/china-denies-spying-
au...](https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/30/africa/china-denies-spying-au-building-
intl/index.html)

